
Why Progressive Web Apps Are the Future of Web Development – ARC - abdussamit
http://apl.as/i0ds4#.WEQjHSU59po.hackernews
======
cauterized
Wanted to read this, but there's way too much JS on this page just to serve up
an article. It freezes my phone, scrolling is janky, and the header takes up
half the page.

